# One up One down Raceway Gas indoor Racing (4 years running)



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

*Hello Racers:



[Silicone Tires Only

One Up One Down R/C Racing Hobby Club
2005-2006 Indoor Race Schedule
Indoor Gas Oval
Location
The Ohio Army National Guard (Woods King Armory)
4303 Green Rd.
Highland Hills, Ohio 44128
****************************************************************************************************************
Race Schedule

Oct 29,2005 ***Opening Day***

November 13,2005 (Sunday) ***start points series****

November 27,2005 (Sunday)

December 11,2005 (Sunday)

January 14,2006 (sat.)

January 28,2006 (sat.)

February 18,2006 (sat)

March 11,2006 (sat)

April 2006 ( T.B.A)
***************************************************************************************************************
Eligigable Classes

*1/8 2wd Stock car

*(235mm) 1/10 2WD & 4wd stock car

*-(200mm)Touring Cars (No lola bodies and No .21 motors)

*1/10 Stadium Truck car)

*(200mm) Super Semi Trucks (New class)-(Road course)<<only

*1/8 Sprint Cars

* All Electric Classes Welcome!
*****************************************************************************************************************
ROAR Rules Apply

(Sundays) Doors open at 10:00am-sign ups & prac-10:30am-12 noon 

(Saturdays) Doors open at 4pm-sign ups & prac-4:30-6:00pm
*****************************************************************************************************************

Race Fees
$10.00 First Car/ $5.00 Additional Cars

AMBrc / Autoscore Scoring System / Personal Transponders Welcome !!!!!!!*

*New road course for 200mm semi trucks class 200mm semi truck bodys fits any 200mm touring car frame available at: One up One down Raceway*



*Directions to The Ohio Army National Guard 

Coming from the east: Take 90 west to 271 south. 
Get off at the Harvard exit. Make a right. Keep straight 
until you see S. Green Rd. Make a left. Go straight about 
a half a mile. The Ohio Army National Guard will be 
on your left.

Coming from the west: Take 480 east to 271 north. 
Get off at the Harvard exit. Make a left. Keep straight 
until you see S. Green Rd. Make a left. Go straight about 
a half a mile. The Ohio Army National Guard will 
be on your left.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Notice: More races may be added to the schedule

For more info. contact
[email protected]*


----------



## viper311 (Jul 10, 2005)

can we see track pics


----------

